# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected General >  Do we think there will ever be an auto tele for D2R?

## SpaceGuy119

My favorite thing about playing d2 is auto tele...

----------


## ScottieKnowz

*Zhi's Dominate Tool* - This does Auto Tele!

----------


## aota2021

He wants a free version. There will be no free version for a long time.

----------

